# Transmission cannot uninstall from gnome



## Johnny2Bad (May 14, 2011)

Hi,
I'm running gnome 2.32.1 and I installed Transmission 2.22. Unfortunately it doesn't have the features I require. So I proceeded to uninstalling it using..


```
make deinstall
```

from the ports collection. It seemed to complete okay, however the program is still available in gnome.

Has anybody got any recommendations?

Thanking you in advance,
Jonathan.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2011)

The program, or just a menu entry or a stray icon? Probably a matter of something stuck in the icon cache.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (May 15, 2011)

Well it runs, that's what gets me. If it is just a stray icon surely the program shouldn't run.

Thanks,
Jonathan.


----------



## ahavatar (May 16, 2011)

Maybe you did `make deinstall` in a wrong directory? There are some transmission related ports.


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2011)

Have a look at the installed packages with 
`# pkg_version -vI`

Delete the correct package.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (May 18, 2011)

Thank you sir-dice, by doing the:

```
pkg_version -vI
```

I was able to isolate transmission-gtk2-2.2, which I then removed with a pkg_delete and it seems to be gone now.

Cheers,
Jonathan.


----------

